
Cloakspace – An Anonymous Platform - Max2512
https://github.com/das-jishu/cloakspace
======
Max2512
Cloakspace is different from a typical social media platform which logs all
sorts of data about the user. We do not store any of your data and
simultaneously provide a smooth experience. We tried to provide all sorts of
features which can be exploited without storing information about the user.
There are no hidden costs involved. This is a completely free platform where
you can leave your thoughts and read some more without constantly worrying of
being tracked or judged by someone.

P.S. Leave a star if you loved our project.

------
niteshsarode
Awesome platform! Few months back, I also started developing one such platform
but did not complete it. You can try publishing your platform on ProductHunt.

